# Another oops - what to do with gluey mashed potatoes?



## Judegirl (Nov 11, 2004)

I didn't know mashed potatoes shouldn't be done in a food processor, lol. Now I have 4 pounds of potato-flavored glue. Other than potato pancakes, what can I do with them?

Thanks!
Jude


----------



## KnittingShaker (Oct 16, 2005)

You could always freeze the potatoes in tiny amounts to use as thickeners in stews and soups.

Seeing the quanitiy you have, I would also consider going the potato pancake route.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Judegirl* 
I didn't know mashed potatoes shouldn't be done in a food processor, lol. Now I have 4 pounds of potato-flavored glue. Other than potato pancakes, what can I do with them?

Thanks!
Jude

Do you have some chicken stock or something and a food mill/ricer? You can put them back through a food mill and they will de-glue to a point


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Or you could add some farmer's cheese and sauted onion and make Pierogis (for me)







.


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

mmmm pierogies!

There are a fair number of bread and other baked good recipes that call for mashed potatoes. Maybe try allrecipes.com, they have that feature where you can plug in specific ingredients you want to use.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Potato and cheddar soup? MMmmmm! Especially with fresh baked scones or biscuits!


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

I had some do that to me- was making shepherd's pie- used it anyway, it shrunk down but then tasted normal after baking.


----------



## Judegirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Great ideas!

I was making potato pancakes when I stopped to post this. I followed a recipe I found specifically to use gluey mashed potatoes, and they were so terrible that I gagged. I don't know what I was supposed to get, but it was _naasssty._ Crispy on the outside and Elmer's on the inside. Dd ate a couple of them, though, bless her heart.

The rest I added to chicken broth and made a potato base for stew - it's good - thanks for that!

I don't have a food mill... and I don't even know what a ricer is!









Dd is off dairy and dh can't eat potatoes, so I skipped the potato-cheese soup.









Shepherd's Pie was my original plan, but I didn't see Rachel's message until I made the stew. Good to know, though, in case I do it again!

Once again MDC mamas helped me save my cooking fiasco, lol. Thank you!

Jude


----------

